# Home practice putting mats



## Parmo (Mar 15, 2011)

After a woeful 40 putts at the weekend when everything else was in place, practice is the key.  

So Iâ€™ve been shopping around for a practice putting mat for home as I have wood flooring, I have noticed though that there are many and at different prices all promising to knock shots off!!  Now I did find one I really liked, it was more of a putting rug than mat but got outbid when I forgot about it and the fella got it from a carboot..

Iâ€™ve seen this one, it seems to tick all the boxes with the exception its Â£50 on Fleabay.

HiFi Golf putting system 

Do you have any putting mat recommendations?  Have you benefitted from using them at home? Should I spend more time at the club on the practice green rather than waste cash on a home version?

You professional help would much be appreciated.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 6 ft mat, which I have nailed to a piece of mdf. It used to roll up, and would never lie flat.

If I am not putting well, I will spend 10 minutes every night when I get home nailing 5 footers. Yes, I could do this at the club, but that involves travelling, and probably beer.

It does make you very confident when faced with short ish putts. Teaches nothing about lagging, or borrow, but I find it useful some times, as a confidence booster.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2011)

How fast are the greens at your home club?


----------



## Parmo (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you watch the golf at the weekend?  Well the greens are like the Bermuda grass rough!!  They have been tined and are bubbly as hell.  I normally play the 3, 5 and 7 foot game with 3 balls each and only move on to the next distance when I have sunk 3 at the previous length, last weekend I was missing 3 footers with my scotty more than sinking!!!  The worst part was my distance control, I drove the green on a par 4 and ended with a 4.  The same hole second loop I four putted after been GIR!!

So gone back to the Sabertooth.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem with putting matts is they're all about 12-13 on the stimp.
Do you have any old carpet tiles?


----------



## Parmo (Mar 15, 2011)

Bob I don't.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem with putting matts is they're all about 12-13 on the stimp.
Do you have any old carpet tiles?
		
Click to expand...


About what pace is a club green. I get that its a prerry open question, but about?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem with putting matts is they're all about 12-13 on the stimp.
Do you have any old carpet tiles?
		
Click to expand...


About what pace is a club green. I get that its a prerry open question, but about?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldsay 9/10 is about average


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem with putting matts is they're all about 12-13 on the stimp.
Do you have any old carpet tiles?
		
Click to expand...


About what pace is a club green. I get that its a prerry open question, but about?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldsay 9/10 is about average
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to be a pratt but lower is faster?


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 15, 2011)

I use a rug in the house. It's very flat laid on the laminate and rolls fairly true. It's probably slightly slower than a green but it's not too slow at all as it's quite shallow in the amount of weaves it has. (I'm sure there a word for that on a rug  )

I only started doing it the other night but I feel solid and confident with the 6ft putts. 
I'll let you know how I get on this afternoon with my putting.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem with putting matts is they're all about 12-13 on the stimp.
Do you have any old carpet tiles?
		
Click to expand...


About what pace is a club green. I get that its a prerry open question, but about?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldsay 9/10 is about average
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to be a pratt but lower is faster?
		
Click to expand...


higher the number the faster the green, I be surprised if ours are above 9 currently


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 15, 2011)

I Love my Linksputt http://www.ausgolf.com.au/linksputt







fairly expensive  and big but its adjustable borrows make it possible to practice all kinds left, right or twin breaking putts uphill downhill and of course straight, it stimps @ 9.5
the stance plate means you adjust that so you're stood at the same angle as the green


you cant get them new anymore but they turn up from time to time they come in 3,4 or 5m versions

i also practice short chips on mine http://www.twitvid.com/OV9DS


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2011)

Should of added the stimp of a green is how far the ball rolls in feet having been rolled down the stimpmeter, hence why bigger number = faster green


----------



## Parmo (Mar 15, 2011)

For that Ausgolf I only need to get rid of the step son, turn his bedroom into my putting/golf centre and cough up how much are they?

I donâ€™t have a garage so itâ€™s going need to be easy set up and put away.  Thatâ€™s why I thought these putting mats but have been worried about them curling up and things.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 15, 2011)

I Love my Linksputt http://www.ausgolf.com.au/linksputt







fairly expensive  and big but its adjustable borrows make it possible to practice all kinds left, right or twin breaking putts uphill downhill and of course straight, it stimps @ 9.5
the stance plate means you adjust that so you're stood at the same angle as the green


you cant get them new anymore but they turn up from time to time they come in 3,4 or 5m versions

i also practice short chips on mine http://www.twitvid.com/OV9DS

Click to expand...

That looks pretty amazing, wish they still sold them and I had a garage.  Maybe the wife wouldnt mind sharing a single bed and putting one in the bedroom?


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 15, 2011)

no way could I part with Â£50 for a putting mat what is wrong with 6-8 foot long strip of carpet and a Â£3 putting cup?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Tend not to use a putting mat. I prefer to use my Pathfinder http://www.improvemygolf.co.uk/acatalog/Pathfinder.html and just work on making sure the blade is square at impact

This is pretty good too http://www.perfectmygolf.co.uk/acatalog/Yes_Putting_Rail.html


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Mar 16, 2011)

Was going to buy a putting mat but they are only 6 foot long so went to the Carpet shop got a 14 foot off cut for a fiver. I don't see the point of the sloped prctice greens as all putts are straight.
Mike


----------



## dean (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2sbeRMnU_0


----------



## Marko77 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have this in the hallway and find it very useful for working on rhythm and find is has improved my confidence for the shorter putts.

Handy for 10-15mins every now and then thru the week.

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-1992.aspx


----------



## SyR (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the same design mat but without the PGA tour branding. It's useful for grooving a consistent putting stroke. I got it out after my poor putting display at the first East Brighton meet and my putting has been much better when I've played since.


----------

